# Was nehmt Ihr ins Krankenhaus mit?



## Gruftl (25. Mai 2009)

Aus aktuellem Anlaß (muss ab morgen ins Klinikum  für 1-2 Wochen Hals OP)....und wollte wissen was Ihr so alles einpackt (ausser Kleidung natürlich).

Also ich hab meine ganze Komando Zentrale dabei, Tastaut, Maus, Mini Läppo und meinen Flachbildschirm (damit ich auch was seh)....schließlich muss ich mcih ja beschäftigen (WoW & RoM) ausserdem ICQ bzw. Skypen mit meiner Familie daheim (die haben die Kamera auch schon ausgepackt).....Tja dann 5 Bücher und 10 Hefte (Buffed und PC Games.....) so fehlt noch was???....

Liebe und Nette Tipps bitte hierrein damit ich bis heute abend noch dran denken kann...

Axo mein Schwein und ein Knuddelkissen sind auch dabei und meine Drachenwolldecke.....

Liebe Grüße Manu

PS: Falls ich die nächsten Tage euch nerve einfach bescheid sagen....aber langeweile ist igitt....


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Mai 2009)

Ich würde erstmal nachfragen ob du auch einen Internetzugang im Zimmer hast... was ich aber bezweifle solange du kein Millionenschweres, Privatversichertes Bürchschen bist...


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

hmm elektronik könnte problematisch sein je nach ort wo du liegst.

Also Bücher auf jeden fall aber die haste ja schon :>

also mir fällt nix ein XD


----------



## marion9394 (25. Mai 2009)

nimm auf jedem fall kopfhörer mit (und den dazupassenden mp3player) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wenn du einen nervigen zimmerkollegen hast kannste den damit übertönen^^


----------



## Davatar (25. Mai 2009)

Also je nach Operation solltest Du ev damit rechnen, dass Du anfangs erstmal gar nicht an den Laptop darfst (zB weil Du den Hals nicht zu sehr bewegen sollst oder weil Dir zuviel Stress schaden würde und Dir die Schwestern daher den Laptop verbieten oder sowas). Ev geht was, das weniger sperrig ist wie zB ein Gameboy oder sowas. Aber ich würd zur Sicherheit mal noch Rätselhefte, Bücher oder je nach Alter auch Comics mitnehmen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube Handies sind in Krankenhäusern eher weniger erwünscht. Vor allem könnt das teuer werden wenn Du soviel Zeit zur Verfügung hast. Wenn Du künstlerisch begabt bist kannst Du ja auch Papier und Buntstifte mitnehmen oder sowas.


----------



## Lurock (25. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich würde erstmal nachfragen ob du auch einen Internetzugang im Zimmer hast... was ich aber bezweifle solange du kein Millionenschweres, Privatversichertes Bürchschen bist...


Mit "millionenschwer" hat das nichts zu tun. Aber als Privatversicherter genießt man schon einige Vorteile.
Die 2 Krankenhäuser bei uns in der Nähe haben auf jedem Flur so 'nen Kasten, Router o.ä.,
da blinkt Telefon, Fernsehen und Internet.


----------



## marion9394 (25. Mai 2009)

das beste ist wohl immer noch schnell wieder heim zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in dem sinne...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

laptop/handheld (psp/etc)
vlt was zu lesen

da du am hals operiert wirst den ich darfst du am anfang eh nur tv kuken oder so und nid gross bewegen ..

ansonsten najo was man halt so dabei hat 
mangas vlt ? oder bücher jenahdem was du magst

am einfachsten fragst du an was du dann darfst und was nid sinnvoll wäre ..


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. Mai 2009)

Bücher, Bücher, und nochmals Bücher ^^


----------



## dragon1 (25. Mai 2009)

ne rubik`s kube, aber nur in dem falle das du dich aufregen DARFST


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (25. Mai 2009)

Also in meinen Zimmer hat es keinen Internet Anschluss! hatte aber mein lappi da bei ! 

das witzige war das das Kranken haus in einer Wohne Gegend war! 


Ich war im meinen Zimmer und hab nach Netzwerken gesucht wolla und hab ein offenes Gefunden^^ konnt zwar mit dem missen enfang net zocken hab aber so wenigst msn,icq und surfen können(auch wenn es lam war) und sonst hab ich halt alte pc spiele drauf gespielt! ^^ solo Games 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ wie halo 1 freedom Fighters Die sims oder halt älter spiele die auf dem leppi laufen er ist auch nit der neuste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


und PSP hatte ich auch ^^ das reicht für eine Woche Kranken haus!  


auch wenn du kein wow spielen kannst such dir hal gutes oder 2 solo games je nach lappi halt älter oder neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raelis Shar (25. Mai 2009)

du glubst auch krankenhaus istn schlaraffenland
da gibts bettruhe net den ganzen tag pc spielen^^

für internet gibts ganz einfache lösungen: funkinternet bzw das neue usb internet gibts ab 6 euro

mfg


----------



## Davatar (25. Mai 2009)

Raelis schrieb:


> du glubst auch krankenhaus istn schlaraffenland
> 
> da gibts bettruhe net den ganzen tag pc spielen^^


Also als ich noch ein kleiner Mensch war (auch Kind genannt) und meine Mandeln schneiden liess wars für mich das totale Schlaraffenland. Griessbrei und Vanille-Eis soviel ich haben wollte. Ich durfte sogar mitten in der Nacht klingeln und um Vanille-Eis bitten. Das hab ich allerdings nur einmal gemacht. Am nächsten Tag hatte die Schwester riesige schwarze Augenringe und war total kaputt, die tat mir dann leid. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach war das schön *in Erinnerungen schwelg*


----------



## EspCap (25. Mai 2009)

Wenn es kein Inet gibt : http://www.n24.de/ratgeberservice/n24_inte...tick/index.html ^^


----------



## Raelis Shar (25. Mai 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wenn es kein Inet gibt : http://www.n24.de/ratgeberservice/n24_inte...tick/index.html ^^




das ist teuer Oo am tag 8 euro??
wieso empfiehlst du ihm sonen mist tz


----------



## EspCap (25. Mai 2009)

Er musst ja nicht den ganzen Tag on sein... 
Und nenn mir einen anderen Surfstick der mit Prepaid funktioniert und so vergleichsmäßig billig ist.
Und ausserdem, kommt allemal billiger als wenn er einen Surfstick mit Vertrag nimmt, da darfst dann 2 Jahre lang jeden Monat 20-40 Euro hinlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zumindest wenn er nur ein paar Stunden on ist, ist das sicher kein schlechtes Angebot.


----------



## Raelis Shar (25. Mai 2009)

@Davatar:
ich war erst einmal im Krankenhaus mir wurde die niere entfernt und konnt mich überhaupt net bewegen
2wochen lang *hust* naja ich hab mich bei laune gehalten in dem ich mich mit ziemlich jeder Pflegerin angeleg habe.

ich kann mich noch erinnern als ich direkt nach der op in der intensivstation aufwachte und mich die piepsgeräusche störten,
erstmal wusste ich net wo ich bin und  als ich dann die schwestern bemerkte habe ich die erstmal gefragt was los sei und die die pipsgeräsuche ausmachen sollen. nach mehrmaligen nicht reqagieren habe ich stifte die am nebentisch algen auf die geworfen (konnte mich zwar net bewegen aber den arm schon)
solange bis sie mich wieder nach oen gefahren haben.

als ich wieder aufstehen konnte bin ich immer wild rennen mit dem rollstuhl gefahren und hab mit orangen
und anderen sachen rumgeschmissen (so im nachinein tuts mir ja irgendwie leid die armen angestellten)


@esp cap:

kommt immer drauf an wie schnell dein internet sein soll (als mein modem kaputt war habe ich mir auch so nen stick geholt) einmalig 12 euro jeden monat 8.99 und man kann den vertrag jederzeit einfrieren(dh. du must erst wieder zahlen wenn du ihn wieder benutzt) pseudoservice halt


----------



## EspCap (25. Mai 2009)

Raelis schrieb:


> @esp cap:
> 
> kommt immer drauf an wie schnell dein internet sein soll (als mein modem kaputt war habe ich mir auch so nen stick geholt) einmalig 12 euro jeden monat 8.99 und man kann den vertrag jederzeit einfrieren(dh. du must erst wieder zahlen wenn du ihn wieder benutzt) pseudoservice halt



Naja, große Unterschiede gibts da ja nicht. Die laufen eigentlich alle über HSDPA.


----------



## Xondor (25. Mai 2009)

Deine Liste seiht ja schon ganz gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich würde auch verschiedene Sachen zum Lesen mitnehmen. Also einerseits ein längeres Buch und andererseits kurzweilige Sachen wie Magazine.

Ich arbeite schon seit 8 Monaten wegen meines Zivildienstes auf einer Station im Krankenhaus. Mich wunderts, dass so viele patienten den ganzen Tag einfach nichts machen. Nicht lesen, fernsehen, sich unterhalten, schlafen, spazierengehen. Nein, die meisten liegen einfach nur so da - ich rede nicht von den Schwerkranken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen WoW Spielenden hab ich erst einmal erlebt. Der hat mit einem ~55 Krieger in Winderspring gequestet und war so ein richtiger Anfänger und ungewöhnlich alt^^

Ja was zu essen für Zwischendurch würde ich mir persönlich mitnehmen.


----------



## Raelis Shar (25. Mai 2009)

Xondor schrieb:


> Ja was zu essen für Zwischendurch würde ich mir persönlich mitnehmen.



das erledigen doch freunde und familie^^


----------



## Davatar (25. Mai 2009)

Ahja, ein 10000-Teile-Puzzle hält kann auch ne Woche herhalten ^^


----------



## Xelyna (25. Mai 2009)

Laptop, MP3 Player, USB Stick für den MP3 Player um neue Musik draufzuladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.. Twilight Bücher :>
.. DVDs
.. Hörbücher
.. was zum Zeichnen - es sei denn der Arm ist der Grund für den KK-Aufenthalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /e: Ach es ist der Hals? Na Gott sei dank ^-^
.. Rätselhefte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gruftl (25. Mai 2009)

Also:
1. geht nicht da ja da ein riesiges OP loch ist oder so (Zungengrundmandeln nicht die normalen sondern die GANZ tief im Hals sehr örks.!

2. ICH HABE INTERNET!!! Ich hab Dank T-Mobile ein Netbook und da kommt mein großer 19 Zoll TFT dran und dann funzt da WoW und RoM wie sau

3. ICH BIN EINE SIE!!! Eine Dame Ein Weib ein Eldeniges Miststück aber sagt nie wieder ER zu mir....tztztz bin Gruftine und das ist gut so hahaha....

4. Bücher und WoW Magazine on mass hab ich dabei trotzdem dreh ich durch! weil a. verdacht auf Krebs und b. mein Mann und 4 Kids 70 km weit weg und ich kann nicht mal telefonieren sondern nur Tippen und das ist SO sch....

Dank euch trotzdem und ich nerv euch dann mal die nächsten Tage wenn mir langweilig ist!

ACH warum werd ich Mittwoch Morgen Operiert???: Na weil da die Server von WoW gewartet werden alles andere wäre mies!

LG Gruftl


----------



## Tikume (25. Mai 2009)

Gruftl schrieb:


> 2. ICH HABE INTERNET!!! Ich hab Dank T-Mobile ein Netbook und da kommt mein großer 19 Zoll TFT dran und dann funzt da WoW und RoM wie sau



Waren Handies im Krankenhaus nicht mal untersagt früher?


----------



## Spectrales (25. Mai 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Waren Handies im Krankenhaus nicht mal untersagt früher?



Jetzt reit doch nicht auf Kleinigkeiten rum :X


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Mai 2009)

gib dirn tip fürs kranken haus 
wo ich letztent da war waren nur 3 tage 
is das der horror gewessen sag ich nur 
und nehm die nen mp3 player handy mit 
und nen laptop und das mit fehrsehen 
auf dem zimmer is der horror kaum kanälle
halt durch 


achja wie lange bleibste den im kranken haus ???




endlich hab 110 post wuhuuu^^


----------



## Hordlerkiller (25. Mai 2009)

wuhu 2 wochen is der hammer werde bloss nit verrückt 
das kan ma da werden glaub mir


----------



## Hirsi325 (25. Mai 2009)

> ACH warum werd ich Mittwoch Morgen Operiert???: Na weil da die Server von WoW gewartet werden alles andere wäre mies!



lol made my day xDD


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

was du noch einpacken solltest, sind:

schluppen zum rumlaufen
zahnbürste und -pasta
haarbürste
duschgel und schampoo (wenn das geht nach der op da oben)
nen kuschelkissen und oder decke
fotos von freunden/familie
mehr als 5 bücher (würden bei mir zb ned reichen^^)
usw

^^


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Mai 2009)

Gruftl schrieb:


> 2. ICH HABE INTERNET!!! Ich hab Dank T-Mobile ein Netbook und da kommt mein großer 19 Zoll TFT dran und dann funzt da WoW und RoM wie sau
> *naja Handys darfste nicht hernehmen aber WLAN is klar XD*
> 3. ICH BIN EINE SIE!!! Eine Dame Ein Weib ein Eldeniges Miststück aber sagt nie wieder ER zu mir....tztztz bin Gruftine und das ist gut so hahaha....
> *Jawohl frau Gruftl! *salutier**
> ...




ZITAT(Tikume @ 25.05.2009, 18:39) 
Waren Handies im Krankenhaus nicht mal untersagt früher?


Jetzt reit doch nicht auf Kleinigkeiten rum :X 

*i loled
jetzt hört doch ma auf die arme frau zu verunsichern :>*


----------



## shadow24 (26. Mai 2009)

Gruftl schrieb:


> 4. Bücher und WoW Magazine on mass hab ich dabei trotzdem dreh ich durch! weil a. verdacht auf Krebs und b. mein Mann und 4 Kids 70 km weit weg


du hast 4 Kinder und Zeit für wow???????????????oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?
Verdacht auf Krebs?du hast doch geschrieben du wirst an den Mandeln operiert,oder ist da noch zusätzlich was?
tja,indem KH wo ich zuletzt drin lag waren Handys verboten.wenn du jetzt kein i-net-Anschluss im Zimmer hast wird dir wlan höchstwahrscheinlich auch untersagt sein...
du willst ein 19-Zoll-Monitor da aufbauen?????ich glaub den Zahn werden sie dir da schnell ziehen.das Wägelchen am Bett dort wird für Medikamente und Essen in Beschlag genommen.da wirst du bestimmt Schwierigkeiten haben den da aufzubauen...
einige hier scheinen ein Kh tatsächlich mit einem Hotel zu verwechseln...


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

ist doch fast das selbe nur bisle unbequemer und es kommen viel mehr leute rein als wenn du nen schild hinhängst free alk inside ;D
najo und handy etc war oft verboten aber psp und co war immer erlaubt als ich letztes ma da war hatt ich noch den uralten gameboy (dieses fette kasten ding XD)


----------



## shadow24 (26. Mai 2009)

solange nix kabellos wie wlan oder handy ist,sollte es auch erlaubt sein...einziger Punkt dabei könnte der Lärmfaktor sein,falls man kein Kopfhörer hat und die Zimmernachbarn sind genervt davon.das könnte auch Stress geben


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

jeder handheld hat nen knopf zu mukke ausschalten nur manche vergessen den absichtlich :< da hast du recht
andererseits der typ ist ja auch im krankenhaus und kann sich nid bewegen xD *muahaha *


----------



## Raelis Shar (26. Mai 2009)

Zum gameboy fällt mir ne  lustige Geschichte ein:
*
Ihr kenn ja alle die Pokemon  spiele oder? jedenfalls haben die einen sehr nervenden sound.
jedenfalls habbe ich etwas gespielt, und dann kam der arzt rein musste utraschall machen.
ich hab den gameboy auf die seite gelegt und vergessen ihn auszuschalten. als ich wiede zruückkam
vergaß ich auf den gameboy und die ganze nacht lief er.  ich dahte schon ich wäre wahnsinnig von dem sound
kennt ihr das man hört den sopund auch wen man ausschaltet. wie  ein tinitus

am nächsten morgen bin ch dann draufgekommen das er de ganze zeit ein war...achja in meinem zimmer waren noch 4 andere leute^^*

ahja und handys darfste schon haben. hatte meins auch mit


----------



## Davatar (26. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> fotos von freunden/familie


Davon würd ich abraten, da ist die Gefahr viel grösser, Heimweh zu bekommen (und sowas bekommen Erwachsene genauso wie Kinder) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





LordofDemons schrieb:


> ZITAT(Tikume @ 25.05.2009, 18:39)
> Waren Handies im Krankenhaus nicht mal untersagt früher?
> 
> Jetzt reit doch nicht auf Kleinigkeiten rum :X
> ...


Handies waren recht lange verboten und ich meinte sogar sie sind es immernoch. Das Problem ist, dass u.U. die Teile Lebenswichtige Geräte durch ihren Funk stören könnten. Daher meine ich mich sogar erinnern zu können, dass grundsätzlich alles funkmässige verboten war. Also wenn man nen Laptop hatte sollte man da auch das WLAN ausschalten. Aber kann gut sein, dass das heute nicht mehr so ist. Das Handy ist mittlerweile ja auch so sehr Standard, dass sich kaum mehr jemand vor der Strahlung fürchtet. Das war früher halt eben anders. Da war das noch unbekannt, gefährlich und bööööööse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo, 

Ich muss am 10 August  ins krankenhaus! OP steht an -_- ^^ werde dort etwa 3-4 tage dort sein!

auf jeden fall Ich suche Spiele für die Psp es sollte möglichst lange geht und man sollte es auch Stunden lang spiele können ohne das es langweilig wirt! 


RP <----- wären am besten (bitte nur deutsche)


----------



## mastergamer (12. Juli 2009)

Ich kann dir Metal Gear Solid empfehlen. Soll ja auch eine PsP-Version geben .. oder wird es geben.

Sonst Star Wars: Battelfield für die PSP. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (12. Juli 2009)

FIFA oder Pro Evolution Soccer

Ungeschlagen in Langzeitmotivation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (12. Juli 2009)

Oder nimm GTA Liberty City Stories bzw. einen anderen der GTA Stories Teil, da hast auch erstmal was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gehrsky (12. Juli 2009)

Also ich war letzte Woche gerade im Krankenhaus (Schrauben von meiner letztjährigen Oberschenkel-OP entfernen) und hatte folgendes dabei:

- Nintendo DS mit Mario Kart & Rayman Raving Rabbits
- nen gutes Buch (Vergebung von Stieg Larsson)
- Ipod / meiner Meinung nach das wichtigste Utensiel, falls der Zimmernachbar mal wieder zu laut Musikantenstadl schaut
- viele Süßigkeiten (bei den kleinen Mahlzeiten im Krankenhaus überlebenswichtig)

Ansonsten sind natürlich aktuelle Zeitungen & Zeitschriften nen super Zeitvertreib oder halt nen Laptop mit Inet, dann kann nix mehr schief gehn.
Dann mal viel Glück für die OP & einfach das Beste daraus machen...


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (13. Juli 2009)

Danke schon mal für die Tipps 
kauf liste: 
GTA liberty Stories
FIFA
Tekken 
Mass Effect Buch 

Plus Alle Stirbt langsam 1-4 auf dem memory Stick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das reicht ja wohl für 3-4 tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und noch mein Iphone 32 GB Voll mit Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (13. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich muss am 10 August  ins krankenhaus! OP steht an -_- ^^ werde dort etwa 3-4 tage dort sein!
> 
> ...



Ich wär auch für nen GTA Teil, die dauern ja auch ne Zeit. Finde Vice City Stories besser als Liberty City 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Locoroco, Monster Hunter und FIFA sind auch sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich weiß zwar nicht ob du Locoroco spielen kannst, vielleicht biste ja irgentwie eingeschränkt oder so ..
Monster Hunter ist aber wirklich richtig genial, musste halt Drachenviecher usw töten und hast dafür Quests.


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2009)

Zwar hast du Kleidung schon gesagt, aber ich betone mal das man nie genug saubere schlübber im krankenhaus haben kann^^


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (13. Juli 2009)

Ich hab gerade das perfekte Psp spiel gefunden!


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. Juli 2009)

Am wichtigsten und nötigsten ist einzig und alleine ein Mp3 Player mit der eigenen Lieblingsmusik drauf (+Kopfhörer versteht sich)! Alles andere ist vllt ganz nett, aber schließlich soll man ja gesund werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bettruhe, Musik, vllt was zu lesen ---> all you need
Außerdem noch jeden Tag Besucher einplanen...gibt nix schöneres als Besuch jeden Mittag.


----------



## Potpotom (13. Juli 2009)

3-4 Tage? Hmm... lasse den ganzen Mist zu Hause, sage allen Freunden und Verwandten du würdest in Urlaub fahren und dann entspann dich!


----------



## Silmyiél (13. Juli 2009)

also wenn du auch aufbauspiele magst 
kann ich dir 

Pharao empfehlen, ist zwar uralt aber absolut süchtigmachend


----------



## Terandolus (14. Juli 2009)

Laptop kannste vergessen, hatte auch HWS Ops...erstmal schöne Halskrause gehabt und konnte mich kein stecken bewegen für 5-6 Tage...dann durfte ich mein Kopf ganz leicht bewegen..von daher ;D


----------

